# To those posting entry/exit points in stock threads



## Joe Blow

I have noticed recently that a few members are posting, in complete isolation, their entry and exit points on particular stocks. In many cases specific exit or entry points are quoted but in some posts only a claim of a purchase or sale is made.

The sort of posts I am referring to are similar to these examples:

"In @ 0.31c"
"Made a large purchase before the close today"

There are three main reasons why I wish to eliminate this practice.

1) These claims are completely unverifiable.
2) These posts add absolutely nothing to the body of knowledge of the stock threads they're posted in.
3) As ASF's membership grows, and these sort of posts become more and more common, many stock threads in my opinion will become almost unreadable and the quality of content in them will drop to an unacceptable level.

Further to point number one, as these claims are completely unverifiable, they can also be fraudulent and intended to deceive others. As such, in isolation, they are inappropriate to be posted in stock threads on ASF.

However, members that are willing to explain in some detail what their rationale for the purchase/sale was (either in technical or fundamental terms) will be allowed to post the details of it. This post  by tech/a is an example of the sort of post that is acceptable as it explains some detail about *why* he decided to buy the stock in question. I don't require an essay, but I do insist on some level of explanation. Just posting that you bought/sold a stock is not enough and is more appropriate as a journal/blog entry or as conversation in the ASF chat room.

From this point on, any posts that simply quote entry or exit points without any supporting rationale or simply claim purchases or sales of particular stocks will be removed without notice. Lets keep the standard of posting high at ASF.

Any comments on this new policy are welcomed.


----------



## Joe Blow

I see this happening again a little and I am bumping this thread to remind everyone that these sort of posts in stock threads will be deleted.

The posting of entry and exit points in isolation serves absolutely no purpose. Stock threads are for the sharing of relevant information and analysis on particular stocks.


----------



## Joe Blow

I am bumping this thread once more because I have seen these sort of posts appearing on the forums again recently and I wanted to make sure everyone was aware of ASF's policy regarding these kind of posts.

Posts that *only* contain statements like "I took a position in this today" or "I bought 400,000 shares today" will be removed as they serve no real purpose. However, I will allow this kind of information (even though it is essentially unverifiable) as long as there is some other information or analysis presented in the post explaining why that decision was made.


----------

